# Eglin Map and Hunting Season Dates for 2010-2011



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

Here are the "proposed dates" and new zones for Eglin. Big changes on the horizon for hunting Eglin. Also, notice they haveproposed a new Varmint/Predator season. 

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Eglin?s FY11 Hunting Season Dates<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/b]

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><span style="text-decoration: underline;">General Seasons: <o></o>[/b]

Archery<span style="mso-tab-count: 4"> October 16 - November 14

Dog Training <span style="mso-tab-count: 3"> November 1-7

Early Muzzleloading Gun <span style="mso-tab-count: 1"> November 19-21

General Gun<span style="mso-tab-count: 3"> November 25-28

December 18 ? January 2

January 22-30

Late Primitive Weapon<span style="mso-tab-count: 2"> February 12-20

Small Game<span style="mso-tab-count: 3"> November 15-18, 22-24

January 3-21, February 21-27

Dove<span style="mso-tab-count: 4">To be announced

Spring Turkey<span style="mso-tab-count: 3"> March 19 - April 24

Varmint/Predator<span style="mso-tab-count: 2"> May 15 - June 15

Trapping<span style="mso-tab-count: 3">December 1 - March 1

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><span style="text-decoration: underline;">Special Opportunity Events:<o></o>[/b]

Youth Hunt Weekend<span style="mso-tab-count: 2"> January 8-9

Commander?s Hunt<span style="mso-tab-count: 2"> January 29-30

Mobility Impaired Hunt<span style="mso-tab-count: 2"> February 5-6

Youth Hunt<span style="mso-tab-count: 3"> February 12-13

Turkey Hunt<span style="mso-tab-count: 3"> April 2-3 / 16-17

Youth Fishing Rodeo<span style="mso-tab-count: 2"> May 28-29


----------



## JWHUNTER (May 30, 2010)

Nice,

can't wait till archery season this year.


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

Big Changes ? care to fill us in.


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

If you look at the proposed map, there are now 11 compartments and 432 sub compartments. 

Units 11 and 13 are combined, 7 and 9 are combined with only one check station on 211 (no south check station), units 1,2,3 and 14 are combined and all are primitive weapons only (14 was a stalking area).

They are working on a web application to track all the range scheduling and missions.Hunters will be required to sign in to the unit they are going to hunt the night prior to ensure availability. If a mission is scheduled for ANY TIME during that day, the entire sub compartment will be closed for the whole day (doesn't matter if it's a 1-hr mission at 0700...closed all day).

They are doing the best they can to minimize impact due to the 7th SFG, but I believe it will be awhole no process to learn and get used to.

I joined a lease this year because I've had enough of Eglin. I'll still hunt it during archery, but not with a gun.


----------



## HOOKED (Jul 21, 2009)

_I dont see any archery only??? only primitive weapon. where did you get that map?? that will be horrible, if anything they need more archery only. looks like the dog hunting is still the biggest part of eglin._


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. This is great info. I hate waiting until September to see the new map. I knew it was going to be bad this year but this is incredible. I'd already had it with Eglin anyway.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

I hunted Fort Campbell for 10 years, 25,000 soldiers training all the time. I never had an issue finding a place to hunt. Killed a deer almost every year, turkey was a slaughter.

I have been hunting Eglin for the past 3 seasons, never had an issue finding a place to hunt, although havent killed a deer yet.

The difference I can see is that Fort Campbell was managed with hunting in mind, Eglin not so much. But playing devils advocate there is a heck of a lot more game up at Fort Campbell than here, if they didnt manage it with huntingin mind then it would be overrun with animals.


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Interesting info.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Great early information, mind telling us where you found it!? Last year was the first year I hunted Eglin allot and this year I plan to hunt the Archery season for the first time. I'm still guessing when the map comes out in September there will still be Archery areas only and not just Primitive weapons areas. Area 3 where I'm going to Bow hunt backs up to housing areas around Navarre and Hwy 98, I can't see using a muzzleloader that can shoot 200+ yards there.


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

> *69Viking (09/06/2010)*Great early information, mind telling us where you found it!? Last year was the first year I hunted Eglin allot and this year I plan to hunt the Archery season for the first time. I'm still guessing when the map comes out in September there will still be Archery areas only and not just Primitive weapons areas. Area 3 where I'm going to Bow hunt backs up to housing areas around Navarre and Hwy 98, I can't see using a muzzleloader that can shoot 200+ yards there.


I'm sure the lack of "archery only" areas was an error. I'll ask about that today. Again, this was just a "proposed" map, but I heard today that the base commander approved it. I have a friend that attended some of the meetings on base and he was able to provide me with the map and dates. I have more information I can share once I'm sure they have all the details worked out (I don't want to get my buddy in any trouble by putting inaccurate information out for the public).


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't see what all the big changes that guys are complaining about. A couple small things, but that is to be expected with the new base. If anything, expect a lot more hunters in the future with all the rangers coming in. Additionally, there has been a varmint season in the past, I think every year if I remember correct. I don't remember what all you could hunt in the varmint season, I know racoons and coyotes though.

Can't wait for archery. I am not going to say that Eglin is the best thing out there, it is not, I prefer Blackwater or a lease, but simple fact is I live in Niceville and I can get in a morning or afternoon hunt on Eglin and still work a normal work day, so I'll take what I can get.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *baldona523 (09/06/2010)*I don't see what all the big changes that guys are complaining about. A couple small things, but that is to be expected with the new base. If anything, expect a lot more hunters in the future with all the rangers coming in. Additionally, there has been a varmint season in the past, I think every year if I remember correct. I don't remember what all you could hunt in the varmint season, I know racoons and coyotes though.
> 
> Can't wait for archery. I am not going to say that Eglin is the best thing out there, it is not, I prefer Blackwater or a lease, but simple fact is I live in Niceville and I can get in a morning or afternoon hunt on Eglin and still work a normal work day, so I'll take what I can get.


I have the Area 3 Archery area less than a mile from where I live and it's one of the main reasons I have gone from just a rifle hunter to a rifle and bow hunter in the past couple of years! This will be my first full year of bow hunting and I can't wait!


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm with you on the bow hunting. IfI was forced to choose between gun and archery, I'd have to give up the guns. My lease isn't set up too well for archery. That's why I'll still hunt Eglin during archery for the most part. Almost time to get the bow out and start sharpening up the skills....


----------



## HOOKED (Jul 21, 2009)

OH YEAH!!!! Archery is where it's at. Eglin is the only public land around here that even has anything going for archery. I heard Blackwater opened something but from what i've heard it's not too good. Even with the archery areas on eglin they are starting to get over crowded, especially units 9 and 7. A couple of years ago you could go out there during general gun and have the whole unit to yourself. this past year you had to be first in line just to get your spot.


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

please keep us updated if u get more info. TX


----------

